# Failed to mount SD Card message



## R_Thentic (Sep 21, 2011)

I rebooted my Charge and now all the apps on my phone have the SD card symbol next to them. I booted through CWM and I see the message "failed to mount". Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"R_Thentic said:


> I rebooted my Charge and now all the apps on my phone have the SD card symbol next to them. I booted through CWM and I see the message "failed to mount". Any idea how to fix this?


Odin to something. That should help. Or copy/paste sd Contents to your come then format the sd card, put files back on. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## R_Thentic (Sep 21, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> Odin to something. That should help. Or copy/paste sd Contents to your come then format the sd card, put files back on. Hopefully that helps.


I've tried flashing with Odin but everytime I try, it fails.


----------



## R_Thentic (Sep 21, 2011)

It says my Complete(write) operation failed.


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

Enter the following commands:

adb shell
umount /sdcard
rm -f /sdcard
mkdir /sdcard
exit


----------



## R_Thentic (Sep 21, 2011)

nitroglycerine33 said:


> Enter the following commands:
> 
> adb shell
> umount /sdcard
> ...


how/where do you write that?


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

"R_Thentic said:


> how/where do you write that?


Google adb shell .... he's telling you to use adb shell... he's a very good developer so I would try it


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

R_Thentic said:


> how/where do you write that?


Like cujo6801 said - these are done using ADB, which is really a useful thing to learn about. That being said, if you don't already have ABD set up this process can take a bit. There's lots of information out there on getting things set up, but to help get you started you could check out *here* and *here*, as well as the guide *here* for more information.


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

I had that problem until I flashed kejar's sd fix. Maybe that'll help out.


----------



## R_Thentic (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone. I wound up going to Verizon and they sent me another phone (which I have now.)


----------

